# Eurasier?



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Finding a good Eurasier breeder is a lot of work. Ive only met a couple but they are kind of stand-offish. In the US, the Eurasier club got into some of its pacific coast breeders for crossing back in Chows despite the breed being in the FSS.
Anyway, I think it’s a cool breed but expensive, hard to find, and even harder to find a well bred one


----------



## Hugosmom (Nov 30, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> Finding a good Eurasier breeder is a lot of work. Ive only met a couple but they are kind of stand-offish. In the US, the Eurasier club got into some of its pacific coast breeders for crossing back in Chows despite the breed being in the FSS.
> Anyway, I think it’s a cool breed but expensive, hard to find, and even harder to find a well bred one


Here in the UK their still a rare breed but not as hard to find and here in the UK they are standoffish with people they don't know you just have to let them warm up to you and in the UK breeders here definitely don't use chows at all it's strictly Eurasier mated to a Eurasier


----------



## Hugosmom (Nov 30, 2021)

I'll be meeting more Eurasiers at crufts this year


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I adore eurasiers!! Met one at a show a while ago- obviously a good part of it was training, but this one was beautiful, calm, friendly, and obedient. They are so hard to find here though!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

My favorite breeder is Cerasi. They are based in Canada but will send pups to other countries.









Does look similar to a chow, but they have a pedigree posted. This is their stud Arnold.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I adore eurasiers!! Met one at a show a while ago- obviously a good part of it was training, but this one was beautiful, calm, friendly, and obedient. They are so hard to find here though!


Talking to the dogs owner, apparently they are sort of a “diet” spitz breed- independent and forward thinking, but more eager to please and very Velcro dogs. Aloof, but friendlier than most spitz breeds. I really wanted one until I became more interested in obedience.


----------



## Hugosmom (Nov 30, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> Talking to the dogs owner, apparently they are sort of a “diet” spitz breed- independent and forward thinking, but more eager to please and very Velcro dogs. Aloof, but friendlier than most spitz breeds. I really wanted one until I became more interested in obedience.


I'm into obedience too but I told myself that's what Theo's for  and I'd love a Eurasier they seem like great dogs, can't wait to meet more at crufts.

I was told their temperament can vary which was concerning? And that their standoffish?

I was amazed at how many owners said the Eurasier is quiet compared to other Spitz due to the chow as keeshonds and Samoyeds are known to be vocal


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Hugosmom said:


> I'm into obedience too but I told myself that's what Theo's for  and I'd love a Eurasier they seem like great dogs, can't wait to meet more at crufts.
> 
> I was told their temperament can vary which was concerning? And that their standoffish?
> 
> I was amazed at how many owners said the Eurasier is quiet compared to other Spitz due to the chow as keeshonds and Samoyeds are known to be vocal


I have not seen or heard of any issues with standoffishness, but I understand that there could be temperament variation as they are a newer breed, as opposed to most FSS breeds that are very old.


----------



## Hugosmom (Nov 30, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I have not seen or heard of any issues with standoffishness, but I understand that there could be temperament variation as they are a newer breed, as opposed to most FSS breeds that are very old.


Have you also found them to be quiet for a Spitz breed I'm told it's due to the chow?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Hugosmom said:


> Have you also found them to be quiet for a Spitz breed I'm told it's due to the chow?


I don’t actually know about that one.


----------

